# SA Life Partner Visa under new rules in London - share experience?



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all,

We are in the final stages of preparing our application for temporary residence for a relative's Permit (Life Partner category) at the SA High Commission in London. I'm a Saffa (obviously) and my partner is British. 

I just want to know if anybody has recently applied and been successful? If so, how long did it take and what did you submit as your evidence? 

Your experiences much appreciated!


----------

